
Bride, groom who slammed Dallas wedding photographer online must pay $1.08M - jasondc
https://www.dallasnews.com/news/courts/2017/07/31/bride-groom-slammed-dallas-wedding-photographer-online-media-must-pay-108m
======
peapicker
Nothing like trying to get out of a contract by destroying your vendor's
business. Kinda glad these people are on the hook for what they did.

------
mcappleton
People have a right to voice their opinion, even if they are wrong. This is
draconian and goes against principles of free speech. You have the right to
say something you think, even if it turns out later that you were mistaken.
These people just wanted their photos, and this lady wouldn't give them up
without an extra $125 payment. Sure maybe she wrote it in the contract, but
that doesn't mean they can't say they didn't realize what was in the contract
and that the lady didn't tell them about this before.

I think people just felt sorry for the photographer so they violated the first
amendment. Very sad

------
hd4
>Freedom of speech is not freedom from consequence.

That's exactly what it is.

~~~
sametmax
In a causal world it's not. Nothing is. Only that the institution you are in
does not actively prevent you from doing it, and in some circonstances protect
you for doing it.

~~~
mcappleton
When the government punishes your speech with a 1 million dollar fine, how can
you say the government isn't "actively preventing you from doing it"?

